# New queen on the way, so how do I correct an old mistake?



## chiara (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Jkatt4,

3rd year beek so take this with a grain of salt. Maybe it is not the queen, could it be the old crusty comb you got with the nuc? Why not move these above a queen excluder or to the outside, and once the brood hatches out toss them. Give the queen some fresh comb/foundation to lay in and see if the pattern improves. I would check for EFB. What was the mite count on the sugar shake?

I definitely would not give the nucs any frames from that hive until I see the if the old comb is the issue.


----------

